# change of cat litter - pee in the bath!



## lillylove (May 4, 2010)

I changed from wood based litter to worlds best with a 4 month old kitten (at the time)

She has now taken to peeing in the bath. When I am at home. She waits till i get in from work.She is quite a good aim down the plughole :lol:

I have tried mixing litter together, she will poo in the tray every time and sometimes wee. 

I really do not want to have to go back to annoying wood based litter again forever, it stinks . Worlds Best is so much better! 

I am also sick of filling the bath with a small amount of water (i mean like a surface film of water - not enough to drown in!), tin foil etc etc to deter her (which works) but invariably, I often forget to do it on the odd occasion, or all the water drains out and end up with pee again 
I also am not sure whether its a good idea to put a litter tray in the bath, as this is encouraging her. 
I put the litter tray into the bathroom as really, its the only ideal location. I would also much rather have pee in the bath than on the carpet :lol:
Is she doing this because she is unhappy about the litter, or something else? She otherwise seems fine


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I was going to say close the door to the bathroom, but you keep her litter tray in there confused.

Have you tried a shower curtain to deter her? or you could get some of those toilet training rings for cats  Used Litter Kwitter - In box - very good condition on eBay (end time 26-Jun-10 17:59:56 BST)


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

We had this problem with Chester, he would sneak into the bathroom and do a tinkle in the bath. We just made sure the door was kept shut and he got out of the habit or just grew out of doing it, I'm not sure which  Try Cats Best as an alternative, like wood-based but clumps as well as Worlds Best and isn't whiffy. Try putting the tray outside the door as once she has forgotten about wee-ing in the tub move it back inside again. Worth a try anyway


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

weeing in bath tubs can be a common prob with cats its because they can smell drains , my mum in laws use to do it. sometimes putting the litter tray out side helps and shut the door. better than your mats and carpets i suppose at least its cleanable.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2010)

I had to revert back to Catsan as my cats didn't like worlds best litter.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Cat's Best is good - it does track a bit but is a clumping litter - you can compost it or stick it down toilet


----------



## fuzed (Jul 10, 2010)

my little ones doing the same, changed her litter but instead of weeing she's pooing in the bath!!!


I will try changing her litter back to the other stuff or make her use it...she'll wee ok in the litter tray and poo'd in there the first time I put it in....


----------

